# Location of fuse box in Rapido 770F



## toddie10

I have a Rapido 770F and I cannot find the fuse box for the habitation, can anyone help me locate it please.


----------



## josieb

Can you tell me what year your 770 is please.


----------



## toddie10

*Rapido*

Hello Josieb, the year is 1999.


----------



## josieb

Good morning, forgot to ask you what fuse you were looking for as they are located in two places. You will find three in the cupboard above the sink on the left behind the control panel.
Give me a bit more detail if these are not the ones.


----------



## toddie10

*Rapido*

Hi Josieb, not looking for any fuse in particular just the location of the fuses for the habitation in the event we should need to find them, our book says the dresser blowed if i can find them. Thanks for your help


----------



## josieb

When you open the cupboard you should see a boxed off section with a hole in it, remove this section and you should see a mass of wires and somewhere screwed to the wall or top should be a small white plastic box and the three fuses are located inside. These are for the step, fridge and battery charging.


----------



## toddie10

*Fuse box*

Thankyou Josieb, have found the fuse box in the cu
pboard above the sink, but you said there was two fuse boxes where is the other one.


----------



## josieb

Sorry for the delay but I have been away. No fuse box as such but you should find a couple under the dash by your right knee if not another place to look is around the battery area under the bonnet. 
Hope you enjoy playing Rapidos game of hunt the fues's, :lol:


----------



## toddie10

*fuse box*

Hi Josieb, will look in the places you have suggested when i get the van back, my son is touring Europe in it at the moment, thanks once again for your help.


----------



## Coulstock

If you pay a visit to the 'Downloads' section of this forum - here :
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...load&cid=22&min=20&orderby=titleA&show=10#cat

and look at a document "Rapido Electrics & Schematics" , on page 23 & 24 of this document is given the location of fuses, pumps, etc - this could be helpful - my 741F has everything located under the fixed bed - have you got CBE or Schreiber electrics ??

Harry


----------



## HanD

*Rapido Fuses*

I've got a Ducato based 2000 770F (LHD). The two fuses under the dash (just mounted inline in a bunch of wires - feel around and you'll find them) are for the central locking. The main cab fuseboard is under a small panel at the front of the glovebox in the Ducato.

Open the glovebox and you should see a panel about 40mm from front to back and about 200mm wide located between the glovebox hinges. It's held in by spring clips at each end. If you press and push up with your thumbs from the front it should pop out. You'll see a dozen or so fuses.


----------

